# DIY bypass for Co2, will this work?



## Chubbs (2 Jan 2018)

i probably should have posted this before gluing it, but before I start drilling and cutting my cabinet. Will this work?




 

Needed to create a 16/22mm bypass for a CO2 reactor as my FX4 pipes are 25/32mm and go directly into the tank via an under mount.

The two cut of valves are so that if the reactor needs maintainance or replacing (if it’s rubbish) then I can do this easily. This is going on my outflow. From filter to the bottom connector and then from the top connector, straight into my tank.

The connectors are facing inwards due to the thickness of my cabinet, I wanted this to fit inside to one of the walls.


----------



## foxfish (3 Jan 2018)

Umm no I don’t think that is a good way!
Every right angle you use will put a heavy restriction on the flow, you need to keep the main line as straight as possible with just a simple bypass.


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2018)

All those 90 degree bends will restrict flow.
These would restrict less (next time maybe )




With this configuration i would think of  adding a pump just for this.


----------



## Chubbs (3 Jan 2018)

That’s fine my filter is an FX4 on a 240ltr tank and I also have a 1600ltr circulation pump. Restricting flow isn’t an issue. Just wanted to make sure it would still diffuse the CO2 

@Edvet  Where can you buy pipes like that?


----------



## ian_m (3 Jan 2018)

This is how Zeus did it with his 25mm pipe and 16mm diffuser. See 4th picture down. Notice lack of bends, as pointed out every bend restricts the flow.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...-co2-reactors-fitted.43046/page-3#post-475073


----------



## foxfish (3 Jan 2018)

Lots of ways, here are a couple that won’t effect flow...


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2018)

Here in Holland they can be bought in all DIY shops or online. I am sure they can be bought in the UK.


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

https://www.plasticpipeshop.co.uk/Metric-Plain-PVC-Fittings_c_592.html
Also have emperial Inch sizes..


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

And your design is a bit overcomplicated and likely wont work the way you thinks it works.

I asume thsi for in and outlet?. Than even if you have the 2 valves completely open water likely only will flow following the red arrows.




If you want to force/regulate water flow through the difusser you would need to place a valve where i did put the green cross.


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> Also have emperial Inch sizes.


Pff who needs inches...............


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

Edvet said:


> Pff who needs inches...............


In our region and old fashion plumber still does, because we still use British standard today in thick walled steel pipe and threads. Pretty distracting sometimes using metrics again on this pipes. But working with inches you must be pretty good in mathematic fractures i find it pretty impressive too, not getting lost allong the way..




For example if you need 6/16 and a half.. I guess you can't say it like that.. Is that 13/32 or is that 26/64? And what if you even go smaller you would have to go 52/128?

If it is true that brain training prevents Alzheimer, maybe we should all convert back to inches again.

And i kinda like it's history, the Roman Uncia. And the uncia grew 8mm along the way becomming an Inch with the Saxons, did they have thicker thumbs or what?


----------



## Edvet (3 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> did they have thicker thumbs or what


Yep, thumbs grow from holding large pints


----------



## Chubbs (3 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> And your design is a bit overcomplicated and likely wont work the way you thinks it works.
> 
> I asume thsi for in and outlet?. Than even if you have the 2 valves completely open water likely only will flow following the red arrows.
> 
> If you want to force/regulate water flow through the difusser you would need to place a valve where i did put the green cross.



Thanks for this. The in pipe is from my pumps outflow. I don’t have the cabinet depth to use Zeus build. But I may give your amendments a try. Thanks for taking the time to help and for the picture.

I appreciate it’s over complicated but it had to be a certain size, height and width to fit amoungst my other equipment.


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

Chubbs said:


> I don’t have the cabinet depth to use Zeus build



You still could make it 50% smaller than you did.


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

Personaly i would rebuild the whole thing and use foxfish's design.  And this one, it still needs a valve where the red cross is to regulate flow over the diffuser. And 45° T's instead.


 

Since you are using pieces of flex tube to connect the diffuser to the PVC tubing.. Than take a look at these valves.
https://www.banggood.com/Aquarium-F...w-Control-Switch-1216mm-1622mm-p-1033125.html


----------



## Chubbs (3 Jan 2018)

Is there anything that will undo the solvent cement?


----------



## foxfish (3 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> Personaly i would rebuild the whole thing and use foxfish's design.  And this one, it still needs a valve where the red cross is to regulate flow over the diffuser. And 45° T's instead.


I don't know if you need to flow water through the atomiser for it to work, I think my first diagram would work?
The problem with fitting an inline valve is the restricted ID, I always use an upsize valve & use reducer inserts.
I have many years of experience using PVC pipework & associated fittings, yes you can dissemble the fittings but it is not easy.
The easiest way to save the valves would be to cut the pipe as close as possible to the valve & use a heat gun to soften the piece of pipe left in the valve socket.
You need a pair of long nose pliers to get between the socket & pipe while it is still soft from the heat, once you get the pliers in you need to twist & pull.
I can do this quite quickly  but it takes practice!


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

Chubbs said:


> Is there anything that will undo the solvent cement?



Yes heat..  But very gently.. Cut it like this


 

Than take a junior hacksaw blade and serrate the inner pipe in it's lenght, obviously do not cut the T or what so ever. Than take a small penn gas torch
Gently heat up the tube piece inside the T, do this with constantly moving the torch, don't heat till is burns just keep the torch constantly moving around with the flame inside the tube. Soften the tube without burning it, not to long don't soften the T. Once the inner tube piece is soft enough than take a pair of plyers, put it close to the serration and twist and pull it out.  That's the only way, since the PVC is vulcanized with the cement.

Takes a bit of practice, but works like a charme once you got the feeling for it.


----------



## Chubbs (3 Jan 2018)

Ok so looks like I’ll just buy the parts again lol thanks Zozo but youre listing skills and equipment I do not possess. I’ll change the 90s to 45s but I still like the idea of valves for easier maintainance and cleaning of the pipes and reactor.

Shall look at the pipe shop like for the parts.


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

foxfish said:


> I don't know if you need to flow water through the atomiser for it to work, I think my first diagram would work?


?? Are you realy sure? How would you get co2 diffused into the water is it doesn't flow through the atomizer..  Water takes the route of least resistance, the valve enables you to regulate the flow over the atomizer. It could work without, but it will flow as constructed, no way to change things once it is installed. If the flow over the atomizer is reduced due to diameter difference than it will be rather limited.. Since the concept is diffuse co2 into the water, i guess flow over the atomizer should be optimized and not restricted.


----------



## Chubbs (3 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> Personaly i would rebuild the whole thing and use foxfish's design.  And this one, it still needs a valve where the red cross is to regulate flow over the diffuser. And 45° T's instead.
> View attachment 112285
> 
> Since you are using pieces of flex tube to connect the diffuser to the PVC tubing.. Than take a look at these valves.
> https://www.banggood.com/Aquarium-F...w-Control-Switch-1216mm-1622mm-p-1033125.html



Is this what you feel would be best then? As I think I’ll order the parts over the next couple days. Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

Chubbs said:


> but youre listing skills and equipment I do not possess



Since you're planning to scrap it all anyway, what holds you back to give it a try?..  You can throw it in the trash or first burn it and throw it into the trash. Than you tried and experienced.. What do you think? I wasn't born with this.. I burned more than i like to admit, before i finaly got it. That's learning, that's diy, it only get's cheaper once you know how to..Knowledge has a price.. It's a long term process, fruiting in the future. Maybe, but at least than you know.


----------



## Chubbs (3 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> Since you're planning to scrap it all anyway, what holds you back to give it a try?..  You can throw it in the trash or first burn it and throw it into the trash. Than you tried and experienced.. What do you think? I wasn't born with this.. I burned more than i like to admit, before i finaly got it. That's learning, that's diy, it only get's cheaper once you know how to..Knowledge has a price.. It's a long term process, fruiting in the future. Maybe, but at least than you know.



I would but I don’t have a gas torch. And would I not be better off buying new parts than a gas torch in this scenario?


----------



## zozo (3 Jan 2018)

Chubbs said:


> Is this what you feel would be best then?



I never builded one.  And even if i did what is best? Imho Keep It Simple S... is best?. 



Chubbs said:


> And would I not be better off buying new parts than a gas torch in this scenario?


I can't look into your treasure chest.. . As said knowledge has a price, you deside what it's worth..


----------



## Chubbs (3 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> I never builded one.  And even if i did what is best? Imho Keep It Simple S... is best?.
> 
> 
> I can't look into your treasure chest.. . As said knowledge has a price, you deside what it's worth..



Thank you oh wise one! Think I’ll just give a second building an attempt, but won’t glue anything this time


----------



## foxfish (3 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> ?? Are you realy sure? How would you get co2 diffused into the water is it doesn't flow through the atomizer..  Water takes the route of least resistance, the valve enables you to regulate the flow over the atomizer. It could work without, but it will flow as constructed, no way to change things once it is installed. If the flow over the atomizer is reduced due to diameter difference than it will be rather limited.. Since the concept is diffuse co2 into the water, i guess flow over the atomizer should be optimized and not restricted.


If the atomiser is fitted vertically bellow the flow as in my first diagram (first and second picture) I think the gas would be forced into the flow. I don’t actually know because I have not tried it but I can’t see where else it would go?
You could fit a single valve between the atomiser and the main line.


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2018)

foxfish said:


> If the atomiser is fitted vertically bellow the flow as in my first diagram (first and second picture) I think the gas would be forced into the flow. I don’t actually know because I have not tried it but I can’t see where else it would go?


You got a point there if it is put verticaly in the system..  I was thinking horizontaly could cause bubbles to trap if here aint enough flow in the atomizer line.
But me too, never builded a construction like that. 

I just do not see much flow created in the atomizer with all the build in bottlenecks before and after the atomizer. In theory greater flow in the atomizer scatters the CO² bubble into the water column to make it diffuse better. Honnestly practicaly i yet don't realy see the whole concept doing a so much beter job with diffusing CO². Have to get my head around the theory, to create a low pressure shunt line with far less flow put in a co2 diffuser. To make it more effectively diffuse it into the water? I guess you need a bit more data than just a few pieces of pipe, some hose connectors and hope.


----------



## zozo (4 Jan 2018)

Thinking about it i would definitively try this first.. 
http://www.t7design.co.uk/products/...ittings/y-connector-for-5-8-and-3-4-hose.html
and use clear PVC hose so i can see inside and see it do what it does. What you see is what you get..


----------



## ian_m (4 Jan 2018)

I would also put jubilee clips on the atomiser connections as well. I had my atomiser connection pull off once when filter fiddling and I started syphoning the tank onto the floor !!!


----------



## Chubbs (4 Jan 2018)

Unfortunately with the UP atomiser there is no where for the clips to grab onto otherwise I would.


----------



## ian_m (4 Jan 2018)

Chubbs said:


> Unfortunately with the UP atomiser there is no where for the clips to grab onto otherwise I would.


Take off the atomiser locking nuts and place the jubilee clip in their place. Done no possibility of them pulling off.


----------

